# How to get the most out of average digital camera?



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 3, 2010)

I was wondering how I could get the best results out of an average point-and-shoot digital camera?

Are there any techniques you would suggest for maximizing its abilities?

(Or, does it all come down to operator "error"?  LOL!)


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 3, 2010)

i had a HP Photosmart camera before getting my new one and i found out t hat the pictures came out the best in natural sunlight, the pictures where just so much clearer and nice. i dont think it is a technique but just something i found out helped,lol


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 3, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Are there any techniques you would suggest for maximizing its abilities?


I think it's Ken Rockwell who says that the job of the camera is not to get in the way of making the picture you envisioned when you hit the shutter button. A better camera makes it easier in some ways, and if you're looking for large prints the basic image quality of a DSLR will always beat a point-and-shoot, but unless a camera is truly dreadful you can take good pictures with it. 

Here are a few hints:

Of course, the rules of photographic composition apply equally to all cameras. A well composed photo will always look better, regardless of what you shot it on. 
Learn to hold the camera steady. Assuming your camera is large enough physically to permit it, the proper way to hold a camera is to support it underneath with your left hand. Reverse the hand so that the camera rests on the palm of your hand, and use the thumb and first finger of the left hand to zoom/focus (if your camera is equipped for that - this is easier on cameras shaped like DSLRs). That leaves your right hand to push the shutter - only. Because you're not trying to support the camera with the hand that pushes the button, the camera will be much steadier. 
One of the infuriating things about most point-and-shoots is shutter lag (that is, the time between pushing the shutter and actually taking the picture). On many cameras, a lot of this lag is due to autofocus and exposure delays. See if you can pre-focus by holding the shutter down halfway. When you have the shot ready, push the shutter the rest of the way, and you'll find the lag is almost eliminated.
The same technique can be used to make sure that your subject is in focus if it's not in the center of the picture - center the subject, push the button halfway to focus, then re-frame and shoot. 
And, finally and most important of all: Take lots of pictures, and throw away the bad ones!


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 4, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> Take lots of pictures, and throw away the bad ones!


:roflmao:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 4, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I was wondering how I could get the best results out of an average point-and-shoot digital camera?



Basically with a point and shoot camera, is to take your time and let the camera focus before you take the picture.

Shutter lag is a main deterrent on point and shoots. But with Mikes suggestions and by you knowing your camera, you can anticipate some shots to take a great picture.

One great feature of point and shoots is that you can get extremely close up shots of your bunnies.


----------

